# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen ondanks antidepressiva.

## Wilma1964

Zijn er hier op dit forum mensen die ook antidepressiva gebruiken en er heel veel van aangekomen zijn, en waar het afvallen heel moeilijk gaat?  :Mad:

----------


## jans maat

Ja, Hier een!
Ik word bijna radeloos. Heb ernstig overgewicht, hoge dosis antideressiva , 30mg,
Heb al van alles geprobeerd om af te vallen, hooguit een beetje vocht.. en de kiloos komen er weer rustig aan.

----------


## Niels

Dit schijnt inderdaad wel een bijwerking te zijn..

----------


## Deslumme

De meeste mensen met een depressie grijpen gedurende hun depressie vaak naar ongezonde voeding zoals zoetigheid en kant en klaar maaltijden. Tijdens de depressie zijn de hersenen behoorlijk actief en verbranden de hoeveelheden suikers als een stoomtrein (suikertrein) je word niet snel dik. De antidepressiva zorgt voor rust in het hoofd maar de gewoonte van de voeding gaat vaak gewoon door waardoor er overtollige suikers achterblijven. Daar word je dus dik van en behoorlijk ook, de geraffineerde suikers hebben geen functie meer in het lichaam als ook de fructose en lactose, de lever en de insuline zet ze om in vet en slaat deze op. De hersenen gebruiken eigenlijk glucose maar om de een of andere reden draaien zo ook op andere suikers ( maar niet echt goed). Het verbannen van geraffineerde en toegevoegde suikers helpt bij het afvallen ( en hoe) dus geen suiker en melk meer in je koffie of thee, geen vruchten sappen en maar 1 stuks fruit per dag, geen zuivel/melkproducten maar alleen nog maar complexe koolhydraten uit groenten, noten, eieren, vis, zaden voorlopig, voorlopig want een streng dieet helpt ook niet omdat dit niet is vol te houden. ik heb een ernstig vertraagde schildklier en daar word ik ook dik van maar door de suikers te beperken blijf ik op een normaal gewicht, natuurlijk ook de groentes en vitamine rijke voeding helpt hierbij maar pas op met fruit. O ja, alcohol is ook een suiker  :Frown: .

----------

